# Thyroid issues?



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My thyroid is borderline. The cutoff is 5.0 for TSH and mine is 5.003. It depends on the lab. The lab I normally use has a cutoff of 4.5

I am having symptoms: I have carpal tunnel which is sometimes related to thyroid problems. I also have severe fatigue no matter what I do or how much sleep I get.

My doctor doesn't feel like I need treatment. She said to wait 6 months and re-test. 

I was reading online and there is some debate, as 95% of the population will have a TSH under 3.0, and the 5% above that sometimes go on to develop hypothyroidism.

Is this something to be concerned about? or nothing? I'm not really pleased with the wait and see approach. If something is wrong I want to treat it now, not wait til I feel worse.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I totally agree with you. I've been on thyroid meds off and on because some doctors interpret my bloodwork as needing medicine whereas others think it's not necessary. 

My main symptom is fatigue and I'm cold all the time. I decided to take matters into my own hands and make some lifestyle changes which has helped some. 

There are also supplements you can take that are supposed to boost thyroid function. I tried some of them but can't say that I noticed a difference.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Interesting. I was talking with a paramedic recently and he said that if a test is borderline, another test should be done right away, not months down the road. The thyroid can get erratic in how much hormone it produces. You could also ask your doctor to send you to see someone who specializes in this field.


----------



## hoiski (Aug 15, 2013)

They can do other thyroid tests that are more accurate than TSH. Maybe get a second opinion or ask your doc to do more bloodwork.In my experience, doctors are often hesitant when it comes to treating thyroid issues. Once they get you barely into normal range, they don't want adjust anymore even if you still have symptoms. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I have hypothyroid symptoms and that was the initial diagnosis from my GP after a couple rounds of bloodwork. I'm scheduled for more bloodwork at which point I want a referral to a specialist, or at least another Dr who is a little more concerned about my health and I don't have to complain to for 3 appointments and end up in emerg before they agree something is wrong.
In the meantime I've been using alternative therapies with quite a bit of success. Acupuncture, Chinese herbs and general lifestyle changes (eating better, planning more sleeping time) have helped but I am still not up to 100% of my energy levels.

So try everything and something will work! Lifestyle changes can make a big difference. I cut out processed foods, sugars, milk products and gluten completely for a few weeks and noticed a big change. Now I can eat them in moderation but still try to avoid them. Lots of veggies, fruits and protein.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm in the same boat on the levels but was much more symptomatic. Not only did I have fatigue, I was all over the place with weight, and practically psychotic. My regular doctor was hesitant to put me on any meds and suggested lifestyle changes. 

I made the changes, but other than mild weight loss, I was still a sleepy bat Sh*t crazy mess. 

I asked to be referred to a specialist. Apparently you can be symptomatic even with low levels. The specialist said it was necessary to medicate since my symptoms indicated my levels may be erratic and just low at time of testing. 

When it comes to the thyroid, be proactive... it does so much more than make you fat and sleepy. There's nothing worse than balling your eyes out in anger, knowing you shouldn't be angry, but not able to do anything because your pain in the butt thyroid is on a bender.


----------

